# Ink Master (whole series)



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Here I am again, watching another program no one else is, probably. 

This is an interesting one for me, in that it's a reality program that deals in tattoo work, which is a permanent addition to a person's body. So if the artist screws up, that tat is there forever.

I'm wondering if they offer the "canvases" touch up work for free.

At any rate...anyone else watching?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, I'm watching. Al Fliction is a real d-bag with very little discernible talent. Hope he goes next. Overall, it's a pretty pathetic group of artists. No way I'd trust any of them with my skin.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Yep, I'm watching. Al Fliction is a real d-bag with very little discernible talent. Hope he goes next. Overall, it's a pretty pathetic group of artists. No way I'd trust any of them with my skin.


SERIOUSLY. Can't stand that guy.

I still think the girl should have gone home.

And I watched that last episode twice, and for the life of me, I don't remember what tattoo the guy who went home did.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> And I watched that last episode twice, and for the life of me, I don't remember what tattoo the guy who went home did.


Good God, you'd subject yourself to this show twice?  

Jeremy did the tribal tattoo on the upper back with the points that end like periods.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There was nothing else on. 

Oh right. Yeah, that was pretty bad.

Also, if you're watching right now, that painting challenge was effed up. They missed the best one.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Oh, I'm watching and totally agree with the both of you. I intently watched the tribal episode as I have a tribal tattoo on my upper right arm. Kept peeking at it as the artists did their work. I've not seen tonight's episode yet.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Watching here as well. I felt bad last week for the guy who's head wasn't finished. The guy almost passed out. Curious if he got his head finished.

Tonight's "Quick-Fire" challenge was pretty cool. But it's mis-directed anger at Al. If he was a guy they liked they wouldn't have mind. I also felt he did the best one.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm watching too


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm also watching this show. I'm not into tattoos, but I find them interesting at times.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ha ha. Two right feet. Whoops.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

So glad Lea's finally gone. She wouldn't stand up to her clients and was full of nothing but excuses. I wouldn't let her within ten feet of me with a tattoo gun.

"I am an ink master, there's no doubt about that. I just didn't have control over the cards that were given to me."  So you make the best of it and move on, which she never did.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm still laughing about the two right feet thing.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Shane and Tommy are going to mop the floor with James (they would've done it to Josh, too, but it's even more true with James).


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah. They were clearly the two best from the beginning. It'll be an interesting battle.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This is Shane's to lose IMO. He could be a bit of a arrogant jerk, but he is the best. Everyone felt threatened by him. Because of their insecurities, all they could do was put hm down.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

My only complaint is they keep airing a "preview" of next week's show before the final segment (at least in the later night showing).

This week's commercial for next week SHOWED the final 3 before airing the final segment where one of the final 4 was eliminated.

Spike apparently is run by idiots.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> This is Shane's to lose IMO. He could be a bit of a arrogant jerk, but he is the best. Everyone felt threatened by him. Because of their insecurities, all they could do was put hm down.


I concur Shane is the best. And who cares if he doesn't work with color. The judges like his work. You'd think the other contestants would catch on and understand the judges are more old-school guys, and will like that style more.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I feel sorry for the guy who got the fire helmet tattoo. That was AWFUL.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I feel sorry for the guy who got the fire helmet tattoo. That was AWFUL.


Quite a few of the tats were HORRIBLE. That was one. Some of the pin-up girls too... mangled hands and faces that were grotesque. 

I wonder how much post-challenge touch-up they get?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Quite a few of the tats were HORRIBLE. That was one. Some of the pin-up girls too... mangled hands and faces that were grotesque.
> 
> I wonder how much post-challenge touch-up they get?


I wondered that too. The worst mangled one had to be the girl who got a pin-up of herself. Sucks to tell people that's what people think you look like!

And the guy who got a tattoo of his ex? How weird is that!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Starts tonights! I believe back-to-back episodes.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I had the finale of last season on in the background. Some people made some stupid decisions there.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Figure we might as well keep this thread as I don't think it warrants another one. Especially since the title does not pertain to a particular season.

Man are the judges rough this season! Seems like no one really stands out...so far. But the woman who splashed the ink on her face in the very first challenge was hilarious. Every time they showed her I would bust out laughing. Then her misspelling a word on a real tattoo is unforgiveable IMO.

Mr. Mohawk is a real a-hole but talented. Can't wait to see his ass go.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I really wanted to see Kay Kutta go,but once that spelling error was discovered, I knew "inkface" would be bounced.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ugh. I wouldn't let these jokers near me with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Watching this season, I'm struck by the number of people complaining about their lack of time. Here's an idea, idiots: if you're pressed for time, maybe don't go walking back and forth between stations trying to psych each other out during the six hours!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I absolutely love these judges. I wish other reality show judges (The Voice, X-Factor, AI) would have their guts to tell it like it is.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm really enjoying this show 
Mostly the machiavellian head games!!
That manic girl is the worst- she is so easy to get a reaction out of.
They're gonna eat her alive.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Ugh. I wouldn't let these jokers near me with a ten-foot pole.


This.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Catching up. These guys all stink.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Tatu Baby is a stupid name.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought for sure it would be Jesse going home. He wasn't even in the final lineup


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

They were all so. Bad. Though.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

I thought Steve's and the Jamie's were excellent.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Finale-so I leave the room to go give my kid a bath, and come back fifteen minutes later and they're in the reunion?

This is weird.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, Sebastian in the final three? REALLY???


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Finale ran over and cut off before the big reveal of the winner. &*^&(^!! great job, Spike.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pretty strange finale, I thought it was a cool idea to let them tattoo at home over 4 sessions, but we didn't get to see any of the work being done, except a couple teaser seconds. I also wasn't overly impressed with any of the completed work given they had four times the amount of time to work on them, in their comfort zone, doing whatever wherever they want.

The live gimmick was brave but didn't make for good TV. I'm glad it was Sebastian that went out first, but leaving it up to public at that point in the contest is crazy.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Pretty strange finale, I thought it was a cool idea to let them tattoo at home over 4 sessions, but we didn't get to see any of the work being done, except a couple teaser seconds. I also wasn't overly impressed with any of the completed work given they had four times the amount of time to work on them, in their comfort zone, doing whatever wherever they want.
> 
> The live gimmick was brave but didn't make for good TV. I'm glad it was Sebastian that went out first, but leaving it up to public at that point in the contest is crazy.


Yeah. I couldn't decide if I hated or loved that part. Since it got rid of Sebastian, I'll say I loved it.

The right guy won in the end.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> The live gimmick was brave but didn't make for good TV. I'm glad it was Sebastian that went out first, but leaving it up to public at that point in the contest is crazy.


I agree, but the public had no say in the outcome. The public voted on who to bring back for season 3. Tatu baby won that.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

trnsfrguy said:


> I agree, but the public had no say in the outcome. The public voted on who to bring back for season 3. Tatu baby won that.


I was only giving it partial attention, but I believe the public vote also brought the finalists from three to two, eliminating Sebastian. The winner between the final two was chosen by the judges. Like Angie said, the public made the right choice but it didn't make sense to me to leave a relatively big vote up to them.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> I was only giving it partial attention, but I believe the public vote also brought the finalists from three to two, eliminating Sebastian. The winner between the final two was chosen by the judges. Like Angie said, the public made the right choice but it didn't make sense to me to leave a relatively big vote up to them.


ok, got ya..

A couple of things bothered me about the finale.

Why weren't the human canvases there ?
They brought out Tommy Helm(show promotion), but no mention of last year's winner.(Shane)
No matter what Peck said, I believe Jamie was unfairly eliminated due to not having any tattoos. Especially, that the guest judge immediately hated Jaime because of that.
Peck should've taken Jaime up on his offer and cut his hair and mustache off. Also, get rid of that freakin' toothpick !


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh yeah. Jamie. I managed to miss the episode where he was eliminated, but I thought he'd win. What happened there?


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Between Jamie getting eliminated for a really stupid reason, and the really poor producing of the finale, this show really bombed at the end.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

trnsfrguy said:


> ok, got ya..
> 
> A couple of things bothered me about the finale.
> 
> ...


I don't think the canvases were ever there in person during the tattoo critique portion of the show.
I always thought it was so the judges could speak freely without feeling like they were offending the guy wearing the tat. I mean, presumably they watch the show and know that their new tattoo was judged as crappy and ill conceived, but standing there on camera hearing it might not be so easy. 
The showrunners must feel as if keeping the judging more impersonal is the best way. Plus I doubt they want disgruntled canvases speaking up on live television. Especially that poor finale lady that got the guy bursting out of her back.
I felt bad for her but she sat there and let it happen, so...

I was surprised that they only gave away the one cover-up- that portrait that Jesse did was _bad_.

I agree with you about Jamie- he was called out for the way he chose to adorn -OR NOT- his body and IMO that is the height of hypocrisy for a tattoo artist. You could feel the hate coming off that guest judge toward him- that is just wrong.
The drawings on his skin didn't help matters but honestly I thought that _Jamie_ thought it would lighten the mood a bit when instead it absolutely tanked it.

Way to make a TV show not fun, Spike.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

trnsfrguy said:


> ok, got ya..
> 
> A couple of things bothered me about the finale.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the toothpick. But he's a handsome fella. Not sure what it is about him-probably the hair. I like long hair.

I wouldn't kick any of the three out of bed.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm not a fan of the toothpick. But he's a handsome fella. Not sure what it is about him-probably the hair. I like long hair.


I can't stand him, mainly because he was married to Kat Von D and I just can't get behind anything/anyone she deems acceptable.

And yeah, the toothpick has to go.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I can't stand him, mainly because he was married to Kat Von D and I just can't get behind anything/anyone she deems acceptable.
> 
> And yeah, the toothpick has to go.


I think they were together way back before she was KAT VON D. So I'll give it a pass.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, I think this was rigged, in the end. I think they liked the visual Tatu Baby added, and they got rid of her so she could come back next season.

Because there is no WAY that tattoo Sebastian did should have gone through.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, I know they were supposed to be able to tattoo anything on their person, but seriously, they did not touch on how inappropriate the tattoo Sebastian did was for that woman?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

My recording stopped early, or the ep didn't synch up with the time. Did Steve win? And based on comments, I take it Tatu Baby is the one coming back next season, correct?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> My recording stopped early, or the ep didn't synch up with the time. Did Steve win? And based on comments, I take it Tatu Baby is the one coming back next season, correct?


Tatu Baby is coming back. Although IMO, that is not a "prize". She should'e been given a fan prize ala Survivor. And yes Steve is Ink Master.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> My recording stopped early, or the ep didn't synch up with the time. Did Steve win? And based on comments, I take it Tatu Baby is the one coming back next season, correct?


Steve did win and the viewers voted Tatu Baby back next season.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Tatu Baby is coming back. Although IMO, that is not a "prize". She should'e been given a fan prize ala Survivor. And yes Steve is Ink Master.





trnsfrguy said:


> Steve did win and the viewers voted Tatu Baby back next season.


Thanks


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

NEW SEASON!

Anyone watching?

How do you attend a big competition like this with only one gun? I'm very confused by him.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe this thread title should be changed to _Ink Master (whole series)_

Did anyone believe those were actual real inmates?
I was thinking that maybe the guy that brought the one gun thought everything he needed would be supplied, but brought one special gun of his own to use. Either that or he's actually as simple minded as he seems.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I was hoping he didn't mean he could only afford one. Like, he only brought one because that's all he had. I have a feeling we haven't heard the end of it.

I'll see about the thread title.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is why I hate spike.
Just once, I'd like to get the end of the episode recorded. Because of a conflict, I get the second airing of each new episode. I added 5 minutes to the end because I missed who got booted off at the end of an episode. Then it still happens so I change it to 10 extra minutes and this week I went with 15 extra minutes and still just missed the end.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think Craig might be the most talented all-around tattoer this show's seen.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

These people drive me crazy when someone wins a flash challenge then picks an easy on for the elimination challenge. Someone has to do it!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Spoiler



Pretty sad Craig is gone, but it was necessary with his lack of talent with black and white.


Not sure how Joshua or Baby are hanging on, really. Both are careening. And what's her name, whose mother is dying. I think she's going to crash soon, too, and rightfully so. That's a lot to have on your back.

I just don't feel the quality is up to par this year.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't get this show. Most people would be thrilled to have these tattoos.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I think a lot of the tattoos look aweful. I don't know if it's the time constaints they put on them but I wonder if the have the 2 judges clean them up afterwards. The landmark tattoos were really bad.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That's another thing I don't understand. Tattoo artist rushing my tattoo to meet a ridiculous deadline? 

Uhm..no thanks.

I have to believe the show will pay for finish work or cover ups.


...but sure, I'm a sucker for skills competition shows, so I watch it anyway.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> I don't get this show. Most people would be thrilled to have these tattoos.


Even the mask in the ass?

There are a share that are just BAD.

And then there was the canvas that volunteered for anything for the finale last year and the artist tattooed something really, really horrible for her personality.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Even the mask in the ass?
> 
> There are a share that are just BAD.
> 
> And then there was the canvas that volunteered for anything for the finale last year and the artist tattooed something really, really horrible for her personality.


The tattoo itself was fine. Better than average even. As far as placement...if the dude didn't like it, all he had to say was "Nope - not there". But the guy didn't complain about it at all....in fact, 90% of the time, the canvases defend the work.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I wonder about that. I wonder if they're just being nice in front of the artist, or what.

The canvas jury is an excellent addition this year. I appreciate hearing a little of what they have to say.


Speaking of bad tattoos, I'm not Baby's biggest fan, but I kind of liked the stylized lion. I'm weird that way I guess.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Josh must have some incriminating pictures of Nunez or something; I can't understand how he's still around.

Overall it's been a pretty terrible season so far. Even the conflict has been manufactured and centered around Josh's a-hole-ness, about which I just don't give a flying flip. Except for Jime Litwalk, I once again wouldn't let any of these people near me with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I watched season 1 then stopped and just started this new season after an addictive marathon this past weekend.

I have a friend who is going in to be a human canvass so I will get the 411 on whether or not they get fix up clean up corrective tattoos if the artist messes up.



Neenahboy said:


> Here's an idea, idiots: if you're pressed for time, maybe don't go walking back and forth between stations trying to psych each other out during the six hours!


I know this comment is from season 1 but I was thinking about that myself - i figure during a 6 hour session you would have to take breaks - bathroom breaks, pain breaks, stretch breaks - I think that's when the visiting of other stations probably happens - - - but this is a reality competition show so the producers probably encourage it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oo. I'm looking forward to the inside scoop!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

On this weeks episode of Tattoo Nightmares, a canvas for last years season came in to have his tattoo covered up.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Gawd, this week was nothing but sob stories. One guy is having panic attacks. Jackie cries constantly and wants to show mommy she can do something. Another guy has to win cuz he's soon to be homeless. Geez, grow up.

And don't get me started with the in-fighting. I know that's a signature of this show and most of it's contrived, but it's really, really old. I'm FF through 70% of this show now.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

As bad as Jackie's lines were, Jimmie's comic book villain was one of the worst things he's done. He should've been sent home.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow. Harsh. I feel bad that her Mom is dying. That has to really suck and making the decision to go or not can't be easy.

And having severe anxiety disorder, I totally get his struggle. It sucks and makes you bad at just everything.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

This show has turned out to be just mean. Judges mean to the artists, artists mean to each other, now this week the human canvas mean to the ol' lady with the wrinkles. I know most of it is editing, but I'm tired of it all. They're gonna lose me very soon.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't like the "human canvas" (they're people, dammit) discussions at all.
No one wants to sit in a room and hear how a tattoo they have dreamed about, just gotten, and are very happy with is the worst. They feel defensive, groupthink overtakes the others and they all pile on the "loser" and it just gets ugly. 
Plus it was extra horrible when the subject of the portrait was included in the conversation.

If we want to judge these pieces dispassionately and critique freely, they shouldn't be there. 
That older lady portrait was truly hideous and she felt personally attacked.
That was not good TV.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Are they supposed to be lovely to each other? Tattooing is a harsh business. It's a TV show.

The older lady, I did feel terrible for her. That was awful. I hope someone can fix it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Are they supposed to be lovely to each other? Tattooing is a harsh business. It's a TV show.
> 
> The older lady, I did feel terrible for her. That was awful. I hope someone can fix it.


How is it a harsh business?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Are they supposed to be lovely to each other? Tattooing is a harsh business. It's a TV show.


The contestants can say and do what they like, but IMO to do so objectively the tattoo-ee should not be included in the conversation.

I don't find it a "harsh business." 
The shops I have frequented have always been very professional.
Not saying there aren't meth head Nazi tattoo shops, but I think the rough edge is a bit of a stereotype.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> How is it a harsh business?


You have to do things that are tremendously difficult and do them perfectly or you are going to have some very angry customers.

I dated a former artist for a while. He was really, really talented until he developed carpal tunnel and wasn't as sharp. People weren't exactly forgiving.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You have to do things that are tremendously difficult and do them perfectly or you are going to have some very angry customers.
> 
> I dated a former artist for a while. He was really, really talented until he developed carpal tunnel and wasn't as sharp. People weren't exactly forgiving.


Every business gets angry customers.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, but most businesses don't leave permanent marks on your body.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, but most businesses don't leave permanent marks on your body.


Clients know that going in.

One of mine is less than perfect and I certainly am not angry at my artist- I may be disappointed but I know that crap happens and that just because I can dream something up doesn't mean it is entirely possible. 
That doesn't mean that I would enjoy listening to people discuss each little imperfection and pointing out how horrible it is.

All I'm saying is that *I* find having the tattoo-ees there as part of the conversation is something *I* don't think is a good idea. 
The artists and judges are discussing the tattoo objectively while the person who received it (or in this case the subject of the portrait) can't help but take things a bit more personally.
I just don't particularly enjoy watching people be hurt like that.

That little old lady felt that the critiques reflected on her.
Of course they did not, but still- *IMO* she did not need to be there hearing all of that.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oo. I'm looking forward to the inside scoop!


well there will be none of that 
- they sign a 20 page non-disclosure including they aren't even allowed to say they were there...
my acquaintance who went in to interview won't even talk about it now...

the elderly ladies tattoo - they hit the nail on the head
it just wasn't aesthetically pleasing


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I forgot that the Ink Master finale is the reason they created the DVR. Snooze.

Also, Craig didn't get the vote to go back? That's BS.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, Craig didn't get the vote to go back? That's BS.


Agreed.
He was my favorite from the beginning.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

"Tatu Baby, you do not have what it takes to be inkmaster"
Yeah, we knew that last year, Navarro.

Craig started out as the one I expected to win, but he just can't do black and gray. Joey was my second choice, so all is good.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Just watched the finale.


I went into it a Joey fan, but left without having a favorite at all. I guess I'm a jime fan by default. Joey's bringing up the 'two right feet' in tatu baby's tattoo from who even remembers when felt unnecessary and petty. His comment that he would walk off th show if she wasn't eliminated first felt egomaniacal. He was the clear front runner. All he had to do was sit back and win graciously.

Craig should have been in tatu baby's spot. It felt like they carried her the entire season for the ratings. Jason needed to STFU, he was just annoying. Josh persisted in being the villain even in the finale. i hope he was just some actor or amateur and for his sake doesnt need a job in the industry. who would want to work with him? I would have liked to hear a little from mystical mike and frank.

The confrontational tone of the finale was unappealing. It felt like everyone was disrespectful to everyone else.

I'm a bigger Kyle fan than I used to be. I even stopped calling him 'eyeball guy' and learned his name. I'm looking forward to seeing him back.

Can someone remind me who was voted off because he fought with his canvas and was unable to do a tattoo in an episode? My gf says it was mystical mike, but I thought it occurred later in the season.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

smbaker said:


> Can someone remind me who was voted off because he fought with his canvas and was unable to do a tattoo in an episode? My gf says it was mystical mike, but I thought it occurred later in the season.


James Danger.
He wasn't in the finale.

Edit: Danger explains why he hasn't at the finale.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

In the end, Jimi and Joey deserved the final two.

But mother effer, seriously no Craig? If he could take some time and learn black/white, he would have crushed it.

If I had a list of people I wanted to be tatooed by, Craig would be it. The entire list.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> If I had a list of people I wanted to be tatooed by, Craig would be it. The entire list.


I'm in on the roadtrip!
Just west of Atlanta!
http://www.skinwerks.com/


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Somehow I think he'd be a little above my hebrew Grace tattoo.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

New season.

First episode: I didn't hate the clipper ship as much as the did. It reminded me of the new style that is much freer going around right now.

Second: holy meltdown.

Also, ugh, Kyle.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Recorded but no time to watch. 
I hope this new bunch at least has some interesting people.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There are. "Gentle" Jay who is anything but.

My front runner is Halo, which means he'll make it about half a season.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

There's a guy who suffered a back injury and it reared it's ugly head in the last episode. He ruined someone's arm for life. Even the judges said a cover-up would not help. YIKES!!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought the one with squares looked worse.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think that those tattoos are at least 50% the shows fault and 25% that of the the canvas- who thinks five tattoos at the same time is going to result in five wonderful tattoos?

Often having only _one_ done at a time requires a bit of contorting to keep the skin properly taut and the artist in a position to be able to tattoo comfortably. But five? All crowded together and bumping?

That was a stunt, plain and simple.
Should the guy have said no, I can't tattoo in that position?
He's left his home, family, and job to do this and he's supposed to give up the hope of the 100K because of this? 
Not even try?

IMO he was put in a no win situation and it is the shows fault.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Since it was only challenge tattoo and not the elimination tattoo, he should have stopped once he started having back pain.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Since it was only challenge tattoo and not the elimination tattoo, he should have stopped once he started having back pain.


Yes, you are right.
I watched _very_ late at night and did not remember that.

But I still think it was a silly stunt that was virtually guaranteed to result in at least one or two crappy tattoos.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> There's a guy who suffered a back injury and it reared it's ugly head in the last episode. He ruined someone's arm for life. Even the judges said a cover-up would not help. YIKES!!





JFriday said:


> I thought the one with squares looked worse.


I'd rather have the bad tattoo that David did than the ugly colored squares that Gentle Jay did.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I have two problems with this show. First, six hours is not a lot of time. And second, those six hours should not include design and stenciling time. Creating and applying a stencil, especially for larger pieces, can take a decent amount of time if you want it done correctly. The clock should start when stencils have been applied and everyone's ready to go IMO.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I have two problems with this show. First, six hours is not a lot of time. And second, those six hours should not include design and stenciling time. Creating and applying a stencil, especially for larger pieces, can take a decent amount of time if you want it done correctly. The clock should start when stencils have been applied and everyone's ready to go IMO.


I believe the stencils are ready, just not applied.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

God. Kyle is just a big idiot. He completely threw his second chance away. He should have never gotten that second chance and I said so initially.

Ugh.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Nunez is that you?

I felt Nunez was totally against him but he was right when he asked are you better than Scott or Sausage.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

At least the drama is over.

I always liked Sausage purely because he stayed out of the lounge drama, but boy if he didn't disappoint me last night. His attitude about being given the stomach piece was ridiculous. I think the canvas only got an attitude because they pointed out his ... slack skin post weight loss on national television and it took Sausage a long time to cool him back down. But he pulled it out in the end.
Note to self- never ask for a tattoo on my tummy 

And goodness, but that pyramid/starry night gunpowder piece was beautiful!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm pulling for Halo, I guess-there just aren't any stand-out likable super talents.

I wish they'd brought Craig back.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sausage is growing on me, too. I hated his name so much I kind of wrote him off.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't agree with that. The canvas walked in the room during the lineup with a glare on his face, ready for a fight. I think some of these canvases want the episode to be about them.

While if I was getting a tattoo I'd darn well want it great, I don't like it when the canvas tries to be difficult and it puts drama in the episode. If Sausage had gone home over a bad canvas, that would have been beyond unfair. Sausage and Halo and Scott are the best three, and that's clear. If they don't make the last three, at least let it be because they screwed something up all by themselves.

And when I saw Sausage's tattoo, I was like....damn. Nice.



Cearbhaill said:


> At least the drama is over.
> 
> I always liked Sausage purely because he stayed out of the lounge drama, but boy if he didn't disappoint me last night. His attitude about being given the stomach piece was ridiculous. I think the canvas only got an attitude because they pointed out his ... slack skin post weight loss on national television and it took Sausage a long time to cool him back down. But he pulled it out in the end.
> Note to self- never ask for a tattoo on my tummy
> ...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> God. Kyle is just a big idiot. He completely threw his second chance away. He should have never gotten that second chance and I said so initially.


Two possibilities:

1) The whole thing was contrived drama for ratings -- it's just a silly reality TV show after all, or

2) Kyle knew he wasn't going to win and probably wasn't even going to make it to the final four, so he purposely got into a fight rather than lose on the quality of his work. A strategic move to save face.

Like most of the drama in this show, I just can't believe it was genuine.



YCantAngieRead said:


> Sausage is growing on me, too. I hated his name so much I kind of wrote him off.


He's my prediction for who will be viewers choice to come back next season. I believe at least two (halo and scott), maybe three (matti) of the others are better than him, but sausage usually comes across as a nice guy and a calm professional.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I believe Kyle's anger was justified. But if you really want to have it out with someone, why are you shoving instead of throwing a punch. LAME!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> I have two problems with this show. First, six hours is not a lot of time. And second, those six hours should not include design and stenciling time. Creating and applying a stencil, especially for larger pieces, can take a decent amount of time if you want it done correctly. The clock should start when stencils have been applied and everyone's ready to go IMO.


It appears to me that they consult and design with the clients the day they are picked but the tattooing takes place the next day - so yes - the canvasses are seeing the final version of the artwork on the stencil but they only re-design if the clients bawk at it. I don't think putting a stencil on takes all that long.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

I kind of wish the had some type of point system. 

Force rank all tats and it is accumulative for the season. Each week the lowest goes home. Prevents artist from going home if they have one bad outing.


----------



## RockJock (Apr 6, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> It appears to me that they consult and design with the clients the day they are picked but the tattooing takes place the next day - so yes - the canvasses are seeing the final version of the artwork on the stencil but they only re-design if the clients bawk at it. I don't think putting a stencil on takes all that long.


Has someone with a lot of tattoos I can say proper placement of a stencil can take awhile. Some of mine took 45 mins. Placing a flat image on a body is difficult especially if the image is geometric going on a curved surface like an arm.

I agree that stencil placement should not be included in their six hours.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

How lame was Gentle Jay's attempt to discredit Scott? Not to mention he complaining about his client and all he does is ***** and moan!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

supham said:


> I kind of wish the had some type of point system.
> 
> Force rank all tats and it is accumulative for the season. Each week the lowest goes home. Prevents artist from going home if they have one bad outing.


I disagree. Doing a worse tattoo than everyone else kind of automatically says that they aren't an ink master, so there's no reason to keep them around.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> How lame was Gentle Jay's attempt to discredit Scott? Not to mention he complaining about his client and all he does is ***** and moan!


I disagree about the client. I'm tired of clients coming in trying to make the show about themselves. As Jay said, in his shop, that client would have been told, "sorry, I can't accommodate what you want." That's professionalism.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

rimler said:


> I disagree about the client. I'm tired of clients coming in trying to make the show about themselves. As Jay said, in his shop, that client would have been told, "sorry, I can't accommodate what you want." That's professionalism.


I really think they need to have a backup client or two for those times when someone is unsuitable. I'm not sure this episode would have risen to that level as the tattoo was completed, but there have been other episodes where a contestant could not complete a tattoo because the client couldn't take the pain.

It's unfortunate that a bad client can doom a contestant, though in this case I feel Jay would have been in the bottom two regardless. There was quite a skill gap between the bottom two and the top four.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> How lame was Gentle Jay's attempt to discredit Scott? Not to mention he complaining about his client and all he does is ***** and moan!


I actually thought it was valid. It was VERY similar. I do understand working with a source material. But that seemed to be90% and 10% creativity.

Jay''s not my favorite anyway.

And I like her personality, but I'm not sure why the gal is still there.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh. Disappointed.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ugh. Disappointed.


Totally, the only thing I enjoyed about the final was Scott get booed at the end.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah I was rooting for Matty. And even felt he had the best final tattoo.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Their finales are always so damn flat and uninteresting- they need a band playing through the commercials to keep the energy up in that room.
Or something.
Sad that Scott won... mostly. I didn't really hate him- I got what he was doing and was mostly OK with it. I just don't like producer encouraged drama and I think this show thrives on it- I'm sure Scott was egged on and told to be even more cocky than he already was.

I could never get past Matti reminding me of the guys in the Lollipop Guild- he dressed like them, walked like them, and stood like them.

I was a big Sausage fan early on but he was completely unreasonable with all the whining about how the skulls were handed out and it turned me way off. What did he think you were supposed to do when handing out skulls- make it easy for everyone? His indignation made him look stupid.

I guess if I go with which one I would go to for a tattoo I would still choose Sausage. I love Halo on a good day but IMO he was inconsistent and that is scary. I got burned by one guy who did a remarkable piece on my wrist then did a near piece of crap on my arm, so I view consistency as very important.
Yeah, I'd go to Sausage.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Season 5, am I the only one still watching this mess?
Best moment of season 5 so far was in the latest episode when Chris Nunez was explaining to Robbie why he was out, and he pointed to Emily and said "there's nothing more that I want than to send her home."


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Not liking the rivals aspect of this season. It's just too forced and fake. I would just like to see a regular competition without all the made up fighting and trash talking.

On that note, my cable company just dropped Viacom, so I don't have Spike anymore. Don't know if this season is worth watch using alternative methods.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Why on earth would anyone want to go on this show and make themselves a non-likable person. Emily is a total ass, I don't know who would seek out a person like that to have work done.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Why on earth would anyone want to go on this show and make themselves a non-likable person. Emily is a total ass, I don't know who would seek out a person like that to have work done.


My guess is that she's playing up the ***** part for the show. If not, she is one crazy chick


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> My guess is that she's playing up the ***** part for the show. If not, she is one crazy chick


I'm sure she is but making yourself look like a ***** is not going to better your brand.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Allanon said:


> Not liking the rivals aspect of this season. It's just too forced and fake. I would just like to see a regular competition without all the made up fighting and trash talking.


I guess the regular drama engendered by lining up the most volatile artists they could find wasn't cutting it TV wise so they had to go find pairs of artists that hate each other to up the trash talk?

I think that was a singularly bad move and is tanking the series. This show could learn a lot from Face Off, which features NO drama whatsoever and next to nothing other than actual competition.

I like tattoos and I like competition shows.
But I hate nasty, mouthy, lowest common denominator type people and do not feel like spending my leisure time watching folks I do not respect trying to one up each other for cameras.

It's lame and IMO it's made the show lame- like Maury Povich levels of lame.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I started watched _Ink Master_ from the beginning and within a few seasons, I was also was turned off by the drama between contestants. However, I recently started watching again starting at season 8 and now I'm almost at the end of season 11. Each of these seasons has had its gimmicks---which I don't necessarily like---but it seems as though the drama has been toned down a bit (perhaps because of the team structure). I'm hoping to finish the rest (through season 13) before the show returns on Paramount+ on 7 September.


----------

